
Pleroma 2.1 - mewmewblobcat
https://pleroma.social/blog/2020/08/28/releasing-pleroma-2-1-0/
======
captainmuon
It seems all the fediverse apps are modeled on Twitter or Social _Media_ \-
everybody posts stuff and then you consume a feed. To be honest, it feels like
work for me to check Facebook or Twitter nowadays.

I wish there was an app more like MySpace or early Facebook [1]. You have your
own page that you carefully curate, list your hobbies and favorite bands and
whatever, and you can connect with friends and browse their pages and maybe
leave a message there. I think this other model would also get around the
problem of network effects - a landing page or personal homepage works even if
you don't have connections yet.

\--

[1] Or, if you went to university in Germany in the 2000s, the learning
platform Stud.IP. My classmates and I spent countless hours in the forums,
decorating our user pages, and chatting. And it was heavily gamified, you got
XP for every action and we were all trying to level up. I still think of this
as close to an ideal "social network" app.

~~~
sascha_sl
I see particularly young people rebuilding that out of a patchwork of twitter
and services like cardd.

------
JChase2
We set up a pleroma instance on OpenBSD a while back. It works pretty well.
Kind of a pain to get set up due to version mismatches of elixir and Erlang
and what not, but it wasn't too painful. I imagine it's a lot easier on a
supported distro like Debian. Can't wait to upgrade for the new chat system.
Hopefully that goes well on OpenBSD.

------
abdulmuhaimin
Never heard of this project until now, and Im surprised its actually built on
top of Elixir/Phoenix. For such a good project, its not mentioned much in the
community

~~~
mxuribe
> ...its not mentioned much in the community

Was your reference to the Hacker News community? Because it is well known in
the fediverse.

~~~
aidenn0
I read it as the BEAM or elixer community

------
fsiefken
This looks very good. OStatus and ActivityPub, I2P interface, RSS feed. It
would be an ideal blog platform, if I could feed it markdown and if it can be
themed. Unfortunately there is this character limit of say 500 (to be
compatible with Mastodon) which is a bit minimal for blogging (well, i do like
the microblog concept). How much would one minimally need for a complex
thought? 500? 1024c?

Does anyone know what the usual post limit is on the popular Pleroma
instances? I was thinking of migrating to a static blog with Hugo or Nanoc,
but I really like a federated presence like this:
[https://pleroma.paritybit.ca/jbauer](https://pleroma.paritybit.ca/jbauer)

Edith Reisen wrote a good Pleroma overview:
[https://edith.reisen/computers/misc/pleroma.html](https://edith.reisen/computers/misc/pleroma.html)

~~~
barrucadu
The default character limit is 5000, I believe, and it supports Markdown.

------
chaz6
I am curious to know why their GitLab instance reports the size of the
repository as 336.6 GB of storage when there are only 286.6 MB of files.

~~~
danmur
Maybe someone accidentally checked in the PSDs

------
AbuAssar
“Pleroma is a free, federated social networking server built on open
protocols. It is compatible with GNU Social, Mastodon, and many other
ActivityPub implementations.

The project consists of several components: Pleroma is the server
implementation, and comes bundled with PleromaFE, the default frontend. Other
useful utilities are also provided, such as an ActivityPub relay.”

------
mikece
E2E encrypted DMs will be quite a coup! Will Pleroma be the only OpenSocial
project supporting that?

~~~
m_b
It’s coming to Mastodon too:
[https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon/pull/13820](https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon/pull/13820)

------
moralestapia
If someone involved in the project sees this,

* I would really like to install PleromaFE and use it *

But your download links are broken ... come on

